# New from Ohio



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

as most will tell you goto a bow shop shoot a few different bows and find what you like and fits you best most of todays bows as good as the other just my .02


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

That is the best thing to do is shoot them all there is alot of good bows out there but their will be one that just fits you, i shoot a bowtech 101st it is a great bow. But the first thing is to get you a budget figured out cause it can take alot of money if you get addicted lots of fun!!!! good luck


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 740racing. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT and the great world of archery


----------



## rlncoalCTD (Dec 30, 2008)

welcome! im new here too, but it looks to be a great forum!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rlncoalCTD said:


> welcome! im new here too, but it looks to be a great forum!


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rlncoalCTD. Have fun here.


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Welcome to a great site*

Hey you will love this site, and also I sent you a freind and a group invites come on and join. Hey we have a shop at Broken Arrow Archery in Newark come on up and see Jack Wallace out pro shooter, he will fix you right with every thing you need. Tell them Dave wolfe sent you.


----------



## 740racing (Dec 25, 2008)

drw1210 said:


> Hey you will love this site, and also I sent you a freind and a group invites come on and join. Hey we have a shop at Broken Arrow Archery in Newark come on up and see Jack Wallace out pro shooter, he will fix you right with every thing you need. Tell them Dave wolfe sent you.


Actually its on my list of places to visit tommorow to do some demo's, First to buckeye since they sell about everything and the to BA since they only sell mathews and mission.

I am trying to get setup and stay below $800 to start, which pretty much rules out everything mathews but a t-shirt, or at least I think but Im still going to check them out.


----------



## bugsvw (Dec 9, 2008)

WeLcoMe o AT !!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome this is a great site :darkbeer:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just joined this site today and really like it! I was shooting a PSE and the wife decides she wants to hunt also. We bought her a Parker "buckshot" youth bow 40-50lb. I sighted it in and this little bow is awesome. It's fast, light, and accurate. Has 10 different draw lengths from 18" to 28" which is my draw length. She has since decided not to hunt so put away the PSE and only use the Parker. Price: $199 fully set up at the Deer & Turkey Expo in Columbus. Before you buy check out Parkers line.:darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Welocme 2 AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Fellow Buckeye!*

Hey, welcome to the site. I love it -- I'm sure you will too.

I shoot a Martin (set at 50lb) and do pretty well with it. Some Bowtech guys help me get it set up.

Good luck!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Welcome fellow buckeye......we're glad you join.:darkbeer:

Need anything at all or have any questions just shoot me a pm..

Tim


----------



## 1dedcoyote (Dec 28, 2008)

New to archery as well. Very useful site.


----------



## Mamps (Jan 4, 2009)

*Newbie from Ohio as well*

Great site! Good luck here and hope you find what you are looking for.
I personally love Hoyt and Mathews.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard to a fellow Ohian. I usually don't recognize people from Zanesville as from Ohio but in your case I'm willing to make an exception. 

I lived in Zanesville for a spell, up on that hill, across from the mall.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Joshua Ray (Dec 27, 2008)

*shoot what fits you best. good luck..*

im from the southwest part of ohio. send me a post.. let me no what you ended up getting..


----------

